# Fluorescent poop???



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

I noticed today that one or more of my pigeons poop looks like this:









What could this be from?
I feed grain with de everyday 2x a day and fresh always cleaned water, I scrape and dust, disinfect perches every other day and strip the floor 1x a week or every 1 week and a half depending on how busy I am.

To disinfect I use method disinfectant which is thyme and basil essential oil with some other binding agents at at mostly natural, supposedly you can drink this stuff with no harm.

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Are any of them nest sitting?

fp


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

Most of them are with or without eggs, this dropping is from a cock bird who I put in a brooding cage with a hen I want him to mate to.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Some of my birds have had poops similar to that from time to time, or poops that a bit off from the norm, I would just keep an eye on it and see if it goes
anywhere. Might be nothing to worry about...

fp


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

could be stress from being in a cage, I would have it tested though, it is pretty green. but in good form.


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

He could have some worms that the daily de is killing off, the man I got him from doesn't worm his birds regularly.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Here is a thread all about poop in which you may find a answer.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/poops-what-do-they-really-mean-11637.html


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

Okay new development here, one or more pigeons are now pooping like this::







this came from my red mottle hen!

And somebody is regurgitating, I don't know who though!









I have open and looked and smelled just about everybody's breath and there is no known canker and their breath smells normal, everybody is bright eyed and eating, drinking and eating grit great, they are all building nests and I scrape perches daily an use 100% all natural disinfectant.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

go get it tested, or medicate them with the symptoms in mind. Im sure you already know the droppings are not good.


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

What would I treat them for? I am calling the vet now, my husband might kill me if I have more pigeon bills.


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

is this what they call young bird sickness?? or like ecoli??


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

I have noticed now that my 1 month old pigeon is all puffed up, what is young bird disease?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

SamanthaBrooke said:


> What would I treat them for? I am calling the vet now, my husband might kill me if I have more pigeon bills.


if you are raising pigeons you should have medications on hand and know the symptoms of the most common ailments.. I assume you know where to get pigeon supplies.? these droppings could mean a number of things so take your pick if you are going to guess what it is, you would do better to get them tested. could be any one of these.

Infectious Catarrh, Ornithosis, Hexamitiasis, Salmonellosis, E.coli infection, Coccidiosis


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

http://www.chevita.com/en/pigeons/treatment-plan/specificinfections-ybs.php


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

I am taking some dropping down to the vet now for testing, how do I get them tested for all that, will it be a fecal float?


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

please let me know what it is ... ive heard of this twice now .. so i want to know ...


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Puffed up is certainy not good. Is that bird also lethargic? Eating/drinking? But back to basics. Did you just change feed? Also, what types of seeds are those in the regurgitation. I see safflower but the bigger ones look like some sort of bean (?). That may have nothing to do with anything.....but it is better to check. 
Tell us what you are feeding them? Are they getting anything in their water? Do they have grit? How much of that disinfectant are you using?.....Once again, it may be perfectly fine but just because it is "natural" doesn't mean it is ok. Any details. How much diatamaceous earth are they getting? 
Their coop seems plenty roomy. However, do they have fresh air in there? No solvents, new paint, anything else toxic in another part of that barn? 
The above to just cover all bases. It is, unfortunately possible to pick up diseases at a show (I learned that the hard way last fall with paratyphoid!!). Stress of moving to a new place etc. could also have caused something to take hold. 
Do get some droppings tested if you can. Pool your sample from several droppings.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

SamanthaBrooke said:


> I am taking some dropping down to the vet now for testing, how do I get them tested for all that, will it be a fecal float?


you want it tested for bacteria type and count. and possibley a recommendation on what med to use if you end up needing to.


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

Unfortunately we are pretty sure it is paratyphoid, we have one very ill bird that is 2 months old which I have in quarantine under heat, she is eating and drinking, I gave her half of a tylonal to perk her up, her room is set I 75 f , I'm waiting on the vet to give exact diagnosis before treating.

The rest of the birds seem okay for now but if it is paratyphoid I will treat all of the birds, most of them have been vaccinated but that means nothing to me...

I think I'll add frozen thawed peas to this little girls diet since she is regurgitating feed. Thanks for the help and I'll keep everybody updated, a great pigeon expert friend of my recommended I feed her kaytee exact formula once a day as well while she is sick


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Baytil worked wonders for us with the Paratyphoid. Actually I had them on amoxicillinum first and I think that was working but switched to Baytril afterwards as that seemed to be the best cure I read about. The vet should be able to tell you if it is paratyphoid and what medication to use depending on his/her test results. 
The vaccination for Paratyphoid is not 100% effective, from what I read, but will hopefully protect many/most of them if they are indeed vaccinated. Paratyphoid can also produce different symptoms in different birds and also vary depending on the type/strain of paratyphoid and the individual bird. 
One word of caution, some of the medications (like Baytril) are very hard on babies in the nest and I know you have some eggs about to hatch.


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

I do they are 5 days from hatch, would hand feeding be an option? I'll have 3 babies if they all hatch okay.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

SamanthaBrooke said:


> I do they are 5 days from hatch, would hand feeding be an option? I'll have 3 babies if they all hatch okay.


if the pairs are doing well and have normal droppings and the eggs are that close to hatching I would leave them out of the treatment, see how things go. depending on results of the lab.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

It usually takes 3-5 days to get the results of a 'culture & sensitivity' on a fecal.
I would start the birds that are affected with baytril in the meantime. Baytril is usually the best choice and your wasting precious time.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

what are the "beans" you are feeding them? they look awfully big for them. that could be a cause too.


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

They are soybeans and field peas, that's how they expand in crop.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

ok, i have never fed mine soy beans before, peas yes..good luck with your kids hope they get better soon.


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

Hopefully I can get baytril from the vet.


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

They aren't aw, they are feed soy beans, they come in their shell, they have been mildly roasted but pop open and expand in the crop, I have 3 t perches that are pressure treated, that's all.

I have another problem, been feeding the sickest kaytee exact formula because she won't eat, but she is pooping it out in digested???


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

Okay gram came back negative for anything, they don't have 'anything' he said it could be a yeast infection so we wants me to start ACV every other day for 1 week then 2x a week again.

The little baby is going to start an antibiotic today, I'll know what at 11am and let everybody know!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

SamanthaBrooke said:


> Okay gram came back negative for anything, they don't have 'anything' he said it could be a yeast infection so we wants me to start ACV every other day for 1 week then 2x a week again.
> 
> The little baby is going to start an antibiotic today, I'll know what at 11am and let everybody know!


Did they just do a Gram stain? Did they send out a Culture & Sensitivity? The C&S will tell you more.


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

Yah, he did c&s over night, they have their own lab and nothing game up other then he says he thinks it yeast infection from cracked corn they got which they no longer get.

I will hope this is true and I'll let everybody know how it all comes out and if anything worsens or changes!!

Thank you everybody for the help!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If possible yeast infection, then why didn't he give you Nystatin?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

SamanthaBrooke said:


> Yah, he did c&s over night, they have their own lab and nothing game up other then he says he thinks it yeast infection from cracked corn they got which they no longer get.
> 
> I will hope this is true and I'll let everybody know how it all comes out and if anything worsens or changes!!
> 
> Thank you everybody for the help!!


You can't do a C&S overnight. Takes a couple days to see if anything grows.


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

Hmm, That's what I ordered... Well I'm not going to worry about it to much right now, the other birds are pooping normal now and the sickest little bird is actually perking up besides the poop, I'm thinking it's probably stress from going to the bird show and now breeding with 70 degree weather one day then freezing the very next day.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Waynett is right. A culture takes a few days. And if a vet thought it was yeast, then the bird should be on nystatin or something similar.


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

Actually he did give my 500,000 units of nystatin to desolve 1 tab in a liter of water for all the birds but the directions dont say how long


----------



## Vulturescu (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi Samantha, I hope all is well with your bird. I saw your case today and earlier in your thread you mentioned you gave 1/2 a Tylenol pill to your bird and I just wanted to bring to your attention that Tylenol is very toxic to birds and should never be given to them. There are pain meds that can be given to birds, the most common one is Metacam (from your vet), usually a drop or two a day, depending on weight. 

You have some lovely birds good luck with them all.

Dana


----------



## Vulturescu (Jun 6, 2010)

Also in the future, before you give your bird something, would be better if you check at Pigeon-Talk first.

Dana


----------

